# nm-applet shows a wireless adapter as a wired device[SOLVED]

## duby2291

SOLVED: So it turns out the particular wifi adapter I have requires this https://github.com/diederikdehaas/rtl8812AU/tree/driver-4.3.22-beta repository. The google search pointed me at the wrong repository and I spent all this time spinning m wheels trying to figure this out. But really all I needed from the beginning was the -right- driver. Any Netgear a6100 users, this is the one that worked for me.

.......

The way that nm-applet appears is when you left click on its tray icon a list of both my wifi adapter and my ethernet adapter appear as wired connections. I'm sorta stumped. If you guys need any more info please let me know.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiMuZuSxNfRAhVHSyYKHYm8DnYQFggcMAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fgithub.com%2Fgnab%2Frtl8812au&usg=AFQjCNEJkbpcRXnp9_bn0bnyTGEHmDNjVg&sig2=3Tc8vTER6OK5kV7nCWuGjQ

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiMuZuSxNfRAhVHSyYKHYm8DnYQFggpMAE&url=https%3A%2F%2Fgithub.com%2Fdiederikdehaas%2Frtl8812AU&usg=AFQjCNHD2OS0Q9yji_HKc6Fx08PPmPQb5A&sig2=fjHDU6-bBtbKlLq0QNz2yg

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiMuZuSxNfRAhVHSyYKHYm8DnYQFggwMAI&url=https%3A%2F%2Fgithub.com%2Fabperiasamy%2Frtl8812AU_8821AU_linux&usg=AFQjCNHh3NmGPIY_CJZQr47dPgt339Zxmw&sig2=d3jwlI6jwW99PgLgdFuVQg

I have no idea what the actual differences between these drivers are, but during my troubleshooting I found them and tried them all with the same results.

```
TheBeast duby229 # lsusb

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0781:5598 SanDisk Corp. 

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0951:1603 Kingston Technology DataTraveler 1GB/2GB Pen Drive

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0846:9052 NetGear, Inc. A6100 AC600 DB Wireless Adapter [Realtek RTL8811AU]

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 003: ID 046d:c018 Logitech, Inc. Optical Wheel Mouse

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 046d:c315 Logitech, Inc. Classic Keyboard 200

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 011 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 010 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 009 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

```
TheBeast duby229 # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port B) (rev 02)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port B)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port D)

00:05.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port E)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port F)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port H)

00:11.0 RAID bus controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [RAID5 mode] (rev 40)

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 42)

00:14.1 IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 IDE Controller (rev 40)

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller (rev 40)

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge (rev 40)

00:14.5 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI2 Controller

00:15.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB700/SB800/SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0)

00:15.1 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB700/SB800/SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 1)

00:16.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:16.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor Link Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Barts PRO [Radeon HD 6850]

01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Barts HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6800 Series]

02:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB362 SATA Controller (rev 10)

03:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB362 SATA Controller (rev 10)

04:00.0 USB controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1042 SuperSpeed USB Host Controller

05:00.0 USB controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1042 SuperSpeed USB Host Controller

06:07.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306/7/8 [Fire II(M)] IEEE 1394 OHCI Controller (rev c0)

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 06)

```

```
TheBeast duby229 # emerge --info

Portage 2.3.0 (python 3.4.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.9.4, glibc-2.23-r3, 4.4.39-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.4.39-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_955_Processor-with-gentoo-2.3

KiB Mem:    16324172 total,  13616952 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sun, 15 Jan 2017 19:30:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.22.3_rc4::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.7.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.22.4::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.23-r3::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

localrepo

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

steam-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/steam-overlay

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/anyc/steam-overlay.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native -mtune=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native -mtune=native"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs 1000 --keep-going"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluray branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit corefonts cracklib crypt cups cxx d3d9 dbus device-mapper dmraid dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam fbcon fbcondecor ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gles1 gles2 gpm gtk hddtemp iconv jpeg lcms ldap libkms libnotify lm_sensors mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 rar readline s3tc sdl seccomp session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification streaming svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode unrar upower usb vaapi vdpau vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64 32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext 3dnow 3dnowext sse sse2 sse3 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" L10N="en en_US" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en en_US" LLVM_TARGETS="x86" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon r600" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Last edited by duby2291 on Tue Jan 24, 2017 10:32 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## duby2291

Still stumped on this one. Anyone here familiar with NetworkManager? I kinda need to have a working wifi configuration. 

Even if you don't know of what is wrong, does anyone know any troubleshooting steps I can take? What can I do to figure out what is wrong?

----------

## charles17

Does it get connected?  What is output of ifconfig -a and of ls -al /sys/class/net/?

----------

## duby2291

No it doesn't connect. nm-applet seems to think it's a ethernet adapter. It doesn't even list available SSIDs. 

```
TheBeast duby229 # ifconfig -a 

enp0s18f2u4: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 6c:b0:ce:23:96:f7  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

enp8s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.5  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        ether 14:da:e9:21:2d:47  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 505257  bytes 753139706 (718.2 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 288525  bytes 20841394 (19.8 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        loop  txqueuelen 1  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 6  bytes 300 (300.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 6  bytes 300 (300.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

```
TheBeast duby229 # ls -al /sys/class/net/

total 0

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 0 Jan 24 10:21 .

drwxr-xr-x 44 root root 0 Jan 23 18:59 ..

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 0 Jan 24 08:46 enp0s18f2u4 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.2/usb1/1-4/1-4:1.0/net/enp0s18f2u4

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 0 Jan 23 18:59 enp8s0 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.1/0000:08:00.0/net/enp8s0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 0 Jan 23 18:59 lo -> ../../devices/virtual/net/lo

```

----------

